# Non-target



## Duke330Conibear (Jan 21, 2014)

What's the strangest animal you've come across when running your trapline? I caught a mallard in a #4. It was set for beaver in a crossover. When I walked up, a mink had finished him off ( I got the mink a couple days later). This season I was a cat trapper haha I caught the same house cat twice, and I made sure it wasn't a third. In another property, a cat wandered into a 220 bucket set for raccoon. Also pulled two squirrels.

Caught in a #4 that I had set for coyote









Some coyote had a free lunch, courtesy of me.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Had a Red Fox wipe out an accidental rabbit I caught this year, but the best has to go to my older brother when we were in High School.

...He caught both our and our neighbor's dog in a dirt hole set he made just over the back fence behind our house. Course the dogs weren't in very long, you could hear em bawling from the kitchen.


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

I got a whitetail in my barn and didnt realise it untill it died so I just set it back and caught a skunk. Dad was pissed our barn stunk way to long after that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Do you not have a time period to check your traps?


----------



## fishnman (Jan 16, 2013)

Been trapping for 36 years and have had my share of odd things in my traps. Caught a smallmouth bass in a 110 coni, also a snapping turtle in a 110, a crow, a crane, a duck, funniest was when my partner came walking downstream towards me yelling get this

1 1/2 coil off my thumbs! Also one time out frogging we had a smallmouth bass jump into the jon boat. Trapping is great! I love it!


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

Cotton tail my bad
I think the skunk killed him there was hair every where I figured I was going to catch something other then a fang sjunk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

caught a squirrel in a #3 double long, a pretty black house cat,and a very large rat in all in the same 1.5 coil.(not at the same time!) 1 bulldog. 1 bodercollie and 1 black lab. Everything except the rat and the tree rat walked away.

Cant count the number of times I caught me!

Steve


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I think this thread needs to be stopped and deleted. This is not a good topic of discussion fellas, hate to be a crap bag but you are giving ammo to anti's in so many different ways.....


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Guess I am just saying be careful what you say, things can be twisted and used against us....


----------

